# annealing



## Liza_00

What`s  Steeped annealing in spanish?

There is  stepped annealing and low temperature annealing.

I know annealing is.. recocido


----------



## Juliomelecio

Anneal traduce "recocer", es una acción que consiste en pasar una corriente eléctrica por un alambre de cobre (u otro metal) el cual presenta una resistencila alta a la flexión, es decir, es poco flexible. Con el paso de la corriente el alambre se enrojece, se enfría bruscamente y el alambre se torna muy flexible. Los términos señalados se refieren a recocido por etapas o recocido a baja temperatura. (es un verbo irregular)
Saludos


----------



## Liza_00

So is.. recocido por etapas? Stepped annealing?


----------



## Juliomelecio

Liza_00 said:


> So is.. recocido por etapas? Stepped annealing?


Sí, o escalonado: primero una parte del proceso y así consecutivamente hasta lograr el recocido deseado.
Saludos


----------



## cbland

Escalonado ???


----------



## Juliomelecio

cbland said:


> Escalonado ???


Gracias


----------



## Catwoman1987

Hi Lisa!!
How are you?
I hope you are good!

Steeped Annealing en este sentido means---- excesivamente recocido.
Espero que sirve.


----------



## abeltio

steep annealing step: es etapa de recocido pronunciada - cuando el salto de temperatura es grande en una etapa determinada


----------



## Juliomelecio

*Liza* *00*: Por fin ¿es steeped o stepped?. En la industria la mayoría de los procesos son controlados y stepped annealing es uno de ellos. Steeped annealing puede ser una condición accidental.
Saludos


----------



## Sol Re Mi

denpende del contexto....

con respecto a los metales, quiere decir que se procesa ese metal enfriandolo y calentándolo muchas veces, de manera que finalmente se vuelve muy duro y resistente

respecto a la biología, se usa el stepping "annealing" en PCR (Polymerase Chain Reaction, proceso ampliamente usado para amplificar, y así poder analizar pequeñas muestras de ADN). Esto significa que las moléculas de ADN que se quieren amplificar se calientan y enfrían sucesivamente en un exceso de nucleótidos, de manera que éstos se van uniendo a las hebras templado (modelo) del ADN, replicándolo. Después de cada "anneal" (calentamiento y enfriamiento) la muestra de ADN va aumentando exponencialmente.

Saludos!


----------

